# Username der im Systems Angemeldet ist anzeigen



## Truhe (24. Feb 2005)

Hi,

Habe versucht den User auf meiner Seite mit anzuzeigen,  
aber bekomme keine Ausgabe(nur graues Feld), wenn ich es nicht als Applet behandel,
also einfach ausgeben möchte (in Datenbank reinschreiben, oder als Ausgabe)
dann Funktioniert es.
Woran liegt es(kann es liegen).

Bin zureit am Testen, schreibe also seid zwei Tagen erst in Java,
dementsprechend nicht wundern wenn es vielleicht ein selbstverständliches Problem
sein sollte! ;-)

Danke im voraus


P.S.er zurzeitige stand meines Applets ist:

Truhe
	
	
	
	





```
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;
import java.lang.*;
import java.util.*;

public class username extends Applet
 {
       public void paint(Graphics g)
       {
         String username = System.getProperty ("user.name");
         g.drawString(username,92,20);
       }
   }
```


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Habe versucht den User auf meiner Seite mit anzuzeigen,
> aber bekomme keine Ausgabe(nur graues Feld), wenn ich es nicht als Applet behandel



Was meinst Du damit??


----------



## Truhe (24. Feb 2005)

Ist ein bisschen schlecht verschachtelt geschrieben, meinte wenn ich es als applet schreibe also in eine Seite einbinden will funktioniert es nicht. Schreibe ich es als "normales" Programm mit übergabe an eine Datenbank, dann schon.


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2005)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> wenn ich es als applet schreibe also in eine Seite einbinden will funktioniert es nicht.



Bitte ein wenig präziser. Gibt es Fehlermeldungen (Console)?? 
Du schreibst an die Position (92,20) liegt diese überhaupt im sichtbaren Bereich??


----------



## Truhe (24. Feb 2005)

Glaube den Fehler gefunden zuhaben, es waren die Sicherheitsabfrgen des Systems selber, welche den Zugriff verweigert haben. 

Es gibt nur beim Interpreter Fehlermeldungen, welche auf die Secur. verweisen.


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2005)

Wo auch sonst 
Du müsstest das Applet signieren um da ranzukommen.


----------



## Sky (24. Feb 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wo auch sonst
> Du müsstest das Applet signieren um da ranzukommen.



... oder die java.policy anpassen


----------



## Illuvatar (24. Feb 2005)

Das gilt aber nur für den eigenen PC.


----------



## Truhe (24. Feb 2005)

Ok, werd mal versuchen das hinzubekommen!
Learning by doing! ;-)

Danke für die hilfe! 

Truhe


----------

